# Pre-order Locals Only and win a Wave Sport Kayak!



## Kelsey Thompson (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that my upcoming movie Locals Only is now available for pre-order through Rapid Transit Video. Pre-orders will close on April 15th and everyone who purchase's a copy before that time will be entered into a draw for a free Wave Sport boat of choice including the all new Project X! The winner will then be announced on April 25th. Huge thanks to Wave Sport for there support with this project and offering a boat for this draw! 

Every copy of Locals Only will also come with a free digital subscription to Rapid Magazine. Purchasers will be able to log onto the Rapid Magazine website and enjoy Rapid Media's quality whitewater magazine quarterly for a year without creating the waste that goes along with a hard copy edition. As a long time subscriber I'm very excited to be able to offer this to all Locals Only viewers! I'd like to extend my thanks to Scott MacGregor from Rapid for all of his help with this project. 

I'm starting to feel like an infomercial here but also included with Locals Only will be a discount card to Aquabatics Kayak shop in Calgary, Alberta good for 10% off any purchase and 50% off shipping within Canada. Simon Coward of Aquabatics was the first supporter to commit to this project and has been extremely accommodating, many thanks to Simon!

Locals Only is now available for pre-order from Rapid Transit Video for $19.95, to order please visit LOCALS ONLY DVD – $19.95 

Pre-orders Include:

- Locals Only DVD
- Name in a draw for a free Wave Sport boat of choice (if pre-ordered before April 15th) 
- Free Digital Subscription to Rapid Magazine
- 10% off purchases at Aquabatics Kayak Shop and 50% off shipping within Canada

For more info on Locals Only please visit: Locals Only Movie

Kelsey Thompson


----------

